# Can you believe this Caribe?



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

That's a Manny


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

I was kind of thinking that was a possibility.


----------



## Big-Kev (Mar 29, 2008)

Wow, that sucker is a monster.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

The bottom one?


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

holy $H!T that thing is HUGE!


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

notaverage said:


> The bottom one?


Looks like the same fish to me! Look at the rip in the tail same spot? But one says 19inch the other says 20inch?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Hmm..It DEFINITELY is the same fish...they mirrored the pic and brightened it up while cropping and zooming in on it!

I didnt realize that!

Good eyes


----------



## stackbrickz (Feb 22, 2008)

Caribe is in the pygo family.....This picture has serrasalmus notatus written right under it.
Awesome looking manny tho


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

just think about those suckers swimming around in your tank at home.....BA


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

stackbrickz said:


> Caribe is in the pygo family.....This picture has serrasalmus notatus written right under it.
> Awesome looking manny tho


The P. cariba used to be called S. notatus.
Then they changed it to P. notatus... and finally P. cariba.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

that is s. manueli, the pic is on oppfe correctly identified. it is also in every old piranha book from the 70"s and 80's identified as p. nattari, and in another book as p. notas(caribe). almost every other fish in those old books are wrong too


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

rhomkeeper said:


> that is s. manueli, the pic is on oppfe correctly identified. it is also in every old piranha book from the 70"s and 80's identified as p. nattari, and in another book as p. notas(caribe). almost every other fish in those old books are wrong too


Exactly.
Almost all piranha books out there, new and old... are filled with error.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

Someone from the site should right an accurate book. Hastus could definitely put something together that would be better than anything out there so far. I'm sure people on the site could donate some high quality pictures for it too.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

Jayson745 said:


> Someone from the site should right an accurate book. Hastus could definitely put something together that would be better than anything out there so far. I'm sure people on the site could donate some high quality pictures for it too.


david schleser released a revised edition of his book a few months ago and it is pretty dead on accutate, the only exception was the pics of s. hastatus and s. altipinsis were mixed up. other than that the book is 100% to the info on opefe, and frank compiled all that info from the people who are out in the feild actualy reaserching the piranha, and original documents from ichtholigists who worked on the fish over the years


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

ive seen that book online (david schleser's) it looked like a pretty good book from the reviews i read...nvr got it for myself though so im just going by what others said...nobody's perfect though, there will always be mistakes in a book expecially one that has to do with nature b/c things keep being discovered/changing....


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

I've asked this before but nobody said anything (so I'm guessing it hasn't been done) but has anyone on here ever grown or seen a captive manny get huge like that? Any pictures or videos that I've ever seen were like 10 inches max.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

irishfan 689 said:


> I've asked this before but nobody said anything (so I'm guessing it hasn't been done) but has anyone on here ever grown or seen a captive manny get huge like that? Any pictures or videos that I've ever seen were like 10 inches max.


i have never seen one over 8". they don't do too well as they get bigger, they are very touchy when it comes to water conditions and enviromental stresses


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Thats a manny and yeah its pretty damn sexy

look at this guy


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

^ That's a new one. I've seen the top ones before but never this one. Pretty Wild.


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

rhomkeeper said:


> I've asked this before but nobody said anything (so I'm guessing it hasn't been done) but has anyone on here ever grown or seen a captive manny get huge like that? Any pictures or videos that I've ever seen were like 10 inches max.


i have never seen one over 8". they don't do too well as they get bigger, they are very touchy when it comes to water conditions and enviromental stresses
[/quote]

That's a shame cuz they are pretty nice lookin' when they got huge like that


----------

